# April Coding  Edge



## vjst222 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a question: In your April Coding Edge question number 10 ask:

 The cause or mechanism of clubbing is:

 A: Gout
 B: We Don't KNow
 C: Cardiovascular
 D: Pulmonary

 Can anyone tell me the correct answer. It sounds like it would be I don't know because they talk about it being in many different parts of the body, but then a nurse I talked to said it was Cardiovascular. BUT then again it sounds like it envolves arthitis/gout issues...

 I am so confused....
 Thanks


----------



## mbort (Apr 10, 2008)

*I agree*

my guess was the same as yours "we dont know".  I'd like to see other's responses as well.


----------



## terrij38 (Apr 10, 2008)

*coding edge April  question # 10*

I as well put "I don't know".  There was also a coding Edge question in one of the other issues that wasn't even in the magazine.  It is all very confusing.


----------



## dbryant (Apr 10, 2008)

*Question #10 Coding Edge April 2008*

The Article reads  on the bottom of page 18. Defining the Cause.
"The Jury is out" on the uderlying cause or mechanism of clubbing.
Therories vary widely, pathways differ. (b) We don't know
would be the correct answer.  Hope this helps  

dbryant


----------



## Leily911 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Answer*

we don't know!


----------



## liny (Apr 12, 2008)

Pulmonary


----------



## liny (Apr 12, 2008)

pulmonary


----------



## relong (Apr 14, 2008)

we don't know


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm still leaning towards.... " I don't know.... "


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with DBryant based on the article in the Coding Edge.



dbryant said:


> The Article reads  on the bottom of page 18. Defining the Cause.
> "The Jury is out" on the uderlying cause or mechanism of clubbing.
> Therories vary widely, pathways differ. (b) We don't know
> would be the correct answer.  Hope this helps
> ...


----------



## MKLJAJIC (Apr 19, 2008)

Correct answer is B: We don'd know.


----------



## MKLJAJIC (Apr 19, 2008)

Correct answer is B: We don't know.


----------



## harshila (Apr 21, 2008)

*april 2008 coding edge*

i agreed that answer is b we don't know


----------

